# Clay Bars Vs Clay Mitts



## TheOuterLimit (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone seen or done any side by side clay bar or clay mitt tests? 
Preferably on a heavily contaminated vehicle.

I have a very contaminated vehicle to deal with, and I was wondering what would be most effective.

Thanks,
TheOuterLimit :buffer:


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

I haven't done a side by side test, but I've used clay prior to getting a clay mitt. 

I can definitely say that the progress is quicker with the mitt - the paintwork is nice and smooth afterwords, visually I haven't noticed any difference. 

The only down side against clay bars is the ability to get into tight spots. 

Just from a general perception, I'd think that a normal clay bar has a better ability to clean - in reality, I couldn't tell any difference.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Again not done a side by side test but started using clay bar first then moved onto a clay cloth/mitt.

Clay Bars - Postives can you see what you have actually removed on the clay and again can get into smaller spaces easier. Negatives need clay lubricant, if you drop it on the floor then that's it, small so takes a while to do a car, you have to keep needing the clay to find a used part, once used have to be thrown away.

Clay Cloth/Mitt - Postives quicker to clay a car due to it been larger, can use your regular shampoo as lub, drop on floor no worries just clean it, can be used over and over again. Negatives can't see the results not the clay mitt/cloth and said it already but can't get it to smaller spaces easily.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

If a vehicle feels partivulary contaminated, beyond what most cars are, Id always go for the clay bar. The cloth is quick and does a decent job at speed but in my experience it takes longer on heavy contamination due to it not being quite as sticky if that makes sense.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I agree with the above, but once I have used a fallout remover and de-tarred most of the paint work is fairly smooth, a quick go over with the clay cloth is all it needs rather than a lengthy session with a clay bar.
Gonz.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I think the best way to do this is to clay the car half with mitt and half with bar and then swap over and see if if either pick up anything. But I do believe its to preference on what you like. It saves loads of time. I have a large estate and claying that would take ages. I used a mitt and whole car done in about 20mins.


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Auto express have carried out a test on this particular subject in one of their recent releases. They compared auto-clay to other Clay Bars, and also against 2 Clay Mitts -

Farecla G3 Professional Body Prep Clay Mitt and The Clay Cloth Company Polymer Clay Cloth.

In short, Clay Bars are still the top option, with Bilt Hamber auto-clay taking 1st spot once again.

To read the article and find out exactly why, click here.

Hope this helps,

Bilt-Hamber Kid


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

When i heard heavy contamination i thought straight off clay bar... still have well over a kilo of bilt hamber clay and a couple of other bits.

Must confess not tried a clay cloth but will at some point.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I used the G3 mitt this morning and still left orange spots on the car so had to get the clay bar out, the mitt is good for quickness but the bar is going to be put back in my kit...

I also used Tardis and Iron-x first.


----------



## M-P (Feb 23, 2015)

What about preparation disc?


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Traditional claybars will clean better. I have tested using medium grade clay cloths and then using fine claybar afterwards and the claybar seems to always pick up more dirt. So the fine clay bar will clean better than the medium clay cloth.


----------

